# Where to get nice flowerhorn in Van?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone seen any nice FH at LFS lately?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Mr.jacky tan has the nicest ones I've ever seen . I believe he imports at times


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Not anymore he doesn't .


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

fish addicts has one about 5-6 inches give him a shout good price too


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Mike I thought you were out of the hobby? Getting the itch ehh bud lol??


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> Mike I thought you were out of the hobby? Getting the itch ehh bud lol??


I have a tank of piranhas and they've outgrown the tank. I was thinking of a smaller flowerhorn to grow out. lol

Thanks for the reply guys. I will look around.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

if your still looking, there was a few at king eds last week.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

This little Super Red FH from IPU


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

rdflowerhorn has some fry - the parents look stunning!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-super-red-dragon-1-high-quality-20-a-146546/

Oh and yes, King Ed's always seems to have them too,


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I know a guy who imported with Jackie and has some for sale. If interested contact me and I'll give you his number. No idea of prices etc. worth a look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I mainly wanted something that is super aggressive / glass banger. Found a red devil at a LFS a few months back. Keeping me content for now!


----------

